# Facebook: Jetzt Fan von PC Games Hardware werden und gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Facebook: Jetzt Fan von PC Games Hardware werden und gewinnen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Facebook: Jetzt Fan von PC Games Hardware werden und gewinnen


----------



## skdiggy (10. Februar 2011)

soo hoffen wir das beste


----------



## technus1975 (10. Februar 2011)

Werde mich auch in 100 Jahren nicht bei Facebook anmelden. Die können Gewinnspiele machen, so viel Sie wollen!


----------



## Zombiez (10. Februar 2011)

Bekommt man wenigstens ein funktionsfähiges Board oder bleibt man auf dem kaputten mist dann sitzen?


----------



## g-13mrnice (10. Februar 2011)

technus1975 schrieb:


> Werde mich auch in 100 Jahren nicht bei Facebook anmelden. Die können Gewinnspiele machen, so viel Sie wollen!



Auf jeden ^^


----------



## UTDARKCTF (10. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich und sonst absolut nicht meine  Art :
Facebook könnt ihr euch sonst wo .............


----------



## Blackstacker (10. Februar 2011)

Facebook ?

ohne mich


----------



## HansImfritz (10. Februar 2011)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Bekommt man wenigstens ein funktionsfähiges Board oder bleibt man auf dem kaputten mist dann sitzen?



jupp, wäre interessant (vorher) zu wissen, ob das schon die überarbeitete charge ist...


----------



## kueli (10. Februar 2011)

Da funktioniert was nicht 

Du hsat keine gültige Liste von Administratoren angegeben. Du mußt die Administratoren entweder über ein "fb:app_id" Meta-Tag festlegen oder mit Hilfe des "fb:admins" Meta-Tag eine kommagetrennte Liste von Facebook-Nutzern angeben.
Facebook ©2010


----------



## AMD (10. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## El Sativa (10. Februar 2011)

wie ich schon geschrieben habe: würde mich nichtmal dann anmelden, wenn ich selber der chef von facebook wäre.


----------



## Dommerle (10. Februar 2011)

Schon mitgemacht...


----------



## XmuhX (10. Februar 2011)

Ist doch jetzt nicht war, oder ?! 

Muss wirklich alles früher oder später Opfer von Facebook werden?! 
Und dann noch mit solchen Aktionen?
Sry, aber da verliert ihr grad Sympathiepunkte!


----------



## frido007 (10. Februar 2011)

Immer dieses Facebook gejammere. Geht mir schon ziehmlich auf den Sack!

Müsst ja nichts posten dazu bzw mitmachen. Wenn man FB richtig nutzt hat man auch keine Probleme!


----------



## majorguns (10. Februar 2011)

Ohhhh jetzt ist PCGH auch auf Facebook, jetzt müssen die ganzen kleinen Facebook und Apple hater wohl wieder raus kommen (Ich vermute das es ein und die selben Personen sind die gegen solche sachen Haten ) und sich bei mami ausweinen


----------



## Floppy90 (10. Februar 2011)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ohhhh jetzt ist PCGH auch auf Facebook, jetzt müssen die ganzen kleinen Facebook und Apple hater wohl wieder raus kommen (Ich vermute das es ein und die selben Personen sind die gegen solche sachen Haten ) und sich bei mami ausweinen



Also ich finde es auch nicht positiv, aber jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung zu diesem Thema haben. Von daher: Du Pro-Facebook, ich Anti-Facebook. Und das ist gut so!


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Februar 2011)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ohhhh jetzt ist PCGH auch auf Facebook, jetzt müssen die ganzen kleinen Facebook und Apple hater wohl wieder raus kommen (Ich vermute das es ein und die selben Personen sind die gegen solche sachen Haten ) und sich bei mami ausweinen



Facebook liebt unkritische Leute wie dich - viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Gnome (10. Februar 2011)

Dass jeder jetzt einen auf Facebook macht....peinlich...einfach nur peinlich. In der Kiddie-Community. Ich find das einfach nur lächerlich und ich werd mich bei dem Käse definitiv nicht anmelden. Zudem ist es das unsicherste Netzwerk überhaupt. Viel Spaß . Lasst euch ausspähen  - ohne mich


----------



## XXTREME (10. Februar 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> Dass jeder jetzt einen auf Facebook macht....peinlich...einfach nur peinlich. In der Kiddie-Community. Ich find das einfach nur lächerlich und ich werd mich bei dem Käse definitiv nicht anmelden. Zudem ist es das unsicherste Netzwerk überhaupt. Viel Spaß . Lasst euch ausspähen  - ohne mich



100% Zustimmung. Ätzend diese Aktion PCGH .

@majorguns

Und du schau mal schnell aus dem Fenster, vielleicht hörst du dann den Schuss!!!


----------



## frido007 (10. Februar 2011)

Oh Gott! Ich werde sofort ausspioniert! Jetzt ist mein Leben gleich vorbei.

Und wenn sie mich dann ausspioniert haben was wissen sie dann die bösen Jungs? Wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch weniger wie von den Leuten die bei Katalogen bestellen oder sonst irgendwo bei Gewinnspielen ihre E-Mail Adresse angeben, die dann verkauft wird.


Ihr seht das alles zu eng. Wenn ein krimineller was über dich erfahren will (frag mich nur warum er das bei mir machen würde - so interessant ist mein Leben nicht ) erfährt er es wenn er weis was er tut.


----------



## max00 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe das Mainboard hat nicht den Sata Bug - und ich hoffe ich hab jetzt keinen totalen Blödsinn geschrieben!

Zur Facebook Debatte kann ich mich nur frido007 anschließen:


> Immer dieses Facebook gejammere. Geht mir schon ziehmlich auf den Sack!
> 
> Müsst ja nichts posten dazu bzw mitmachen. Wenn man FB richtig nutzt hat man auch keine Probleme!


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir nicht


----------



## enozone (10. Februar 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. Ätzend diese Aktion PCGH .
> 
> @majorguns
> 
> Und du schau mal schnell aus dem Fenster, vielleicht hörst du dann den Schuss!!!



/sign
manche kennen eben nur Schwarz und Weiß 

ja ich mag Gesichtsbuch nich...dazu steh ich auch... das is aber eine Sache...
die andere Sache ist einfach die...das PCGH es nötig hat auf diese Art und Weise...was auch immer zu generieren...aber nun gut...jedem sein Kommerz  man muss sich ja nich dran beteiligen 
aber viel unverständlicher sind mir die Leute die sich für son Mist extra Anmelden...die die es schon sind haben eh nix mehr zu verlieren 
dann kommt noch dazu...das man etwas verlost...was nun schon seit Tagen durch die Presse geistert (ja ich weiss das es nur einen prozentualen Teil der Produkte betrifft)...aber seis drum...wie heisst es so schön
nem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nich ins Maul 

gReetz eNo


----------



## krauthead (10. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir!

@Alle Heuler: Denjenigen vorzuwerfen dass sie nur Schwarz/Weiß Seher sind, finde ich äußerst lustig. Vor allem sagen dass meistens nur die, die sich nie mit Facebook auseinander gesetzt haben und alles glauben was im Fernsehen und/oder Zeitung steht.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Februar 2011)

[  Gefällt mir nicht ] Button drückt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Februar 2011)

krauthead schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> 
> @Alle Heuler: Denjenigen vorzuwerfen dass sie nur Schwarz/Weiß Seher sind, finde ich äußerst lustig. Vor allem sagen dass meistens nur die, die sich nie mit Facebook auseinander gesetzt haben und alles glauben was im Fernsehen und/oder Zeitung steht.


 

Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Ich finde es total schwachsinnig so freizügig mit seinen persönlichen Daten um sich zu werfen. Wenn dann mach ich mir da nen Fakeaccount das wars. Nur schrott reinschreiben und sonstwas. 

Facebook ist zwar nen großes Social Network. Aber das war MySpace auch damals vor gut 8 Jahren. Und heute ist es Bankrott. So wird es Facebook auch ergehen. 

Facebook ist momentan nur beliebt, da dort jeder scheiß aus Ägypten oder sonst woher gepostet wird. Toll. Was juckt mich das? Sehe ich Nachrichten. 

Du kannst es nicht leugnen, dass Facebook die Daten verkauft und wer weiß was damit macht. Woher sollen die denn sonst das Geld nehmen für die Server?

Facebook ist einfach nur eine Momentaufnahme und ist bald wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2011)

[  Gefällt mir nicht ] Button drückt. 

PS: Ich versteh aber irgendwo auch, das PCGH zu eine gewissen Grad sich dazu genötigt fühlt dort mit zu machen, auch wenn ich es vorziehen würde, das es NICHT der Fall wäre....

PPS: Ich hoffe allerdings diese SCHEIS Sozialnetwork Linkscheise die sich über den halben Bildschirm aufklappt, hier nicht vor zu finden. Ansonsten werde ich die Seite weniger nutzen, da mir der Mist auf den Zeiger geht.

PPPS: Ich hoffe auch das der Like Button weg bleibt, oder wenigstens SEHR wenig genutzt wird. Allgemein sollte auf jeden Fall jedwede weitere Verknüpfung zu Facebook unterbleiben.


----------



## BikeRider (10. Februar 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> Facebook ?
> 
> ohne mich


 Sehe ich auch so.
Dann bin ich lieber ein heimlicher Fan


----------



## cortez91 (10. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie scheint jeder Facebook zu hassen. Wann immer irgendwo auf irgendeiner Seite Facebook auch nur im Vorbeigehen erwähnt wird, beginnt gleich eine endlose Basherei... man könnte meinen da wäre niemand angemeldet, so wies da immer abgeht =P 

Ich bin jedenfalls drin und steh dazu... vielleicht weil ich nicht unter dem mittlerweile allseits verbreiteten I-net Verfolgungswahn leide und nicht hinter jede Daten-Ecke einen bösen Menschen vermute der Mist mit meinen Daten anstellen will. So interessant sind die jetzt auch nicht 

Wenns euch stört, dann lasst es halt bleiben. Es zwingt euch niemand dazu, euch da anzumelden und mann muss auch nicht immer zu jedem Artikel eine Meinung haben. Die Kommentar-Funktion auf PCGH.de ist nämlich ebenso freiwillig, wie das Anmelden bei Facebook


----------



## mMn (10. Februar 2011)

osfrontale schrieb:


> :d sehe ich auch so.
> Dann bin ich lieber ein heimlicher fan



dito!


----------



## chico-ist (10. Februar 2011)

an cortez91: like ;D


----------



## enozone (10. Februar 2011)

krauthead schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> 
> @Alle Heuler: Denjenigen vorzuwerfen dass sie nur Schwarz/Weiß Seher sind, finde ich äußerst lustig. Vor allem sagen dass meistens nur die, die sich nie mit Facebook auseinander gesetzt haben und alles glauben was im Fernsehen und/oder Zeitung steht.




es reicht wenn ich mich damit auseinander setze...wenn ich weiss das wenn ich mir die IPhone App aufm 3G installieren sollte meine ganzen Kontakte durchforstet werden... mehr muss ich nich Wissen das reicht mir...
Desweiteren tritt Facebook neun häufig genug negativ in den Medien auf...das ich es nich erst selber ausprobieren muss was sie nich alles über mich erfahren und was man unwissentlich von sich preis gibt...
und da spielt es auch keine Rolle inwiefern relevant diese Daten für irgendwen sein könnten...und das beziehe ich nicht nur auf Facebook denn dies kommt genausogut bei IPhone Apps vor welche ich dann einfach meide bzw. sofern es möglich is deaktiviere.
Denn ich möchte noch immer selbst entscheiden wem ich welche Daten von mir anvertraue...insofern dies in allen Belangen überhaupt möglich ist.
Deshalb hat das ganze nichts mit Hater oder sonst etwas zu tun...und wie ich schon sagte...jedem das seine...

gReetz eNo


----------



## majorguns (10. Februar 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Facebook liebt unkritische Leute wie dich - viel Spaß weiterhin


Du hast vielleicht nicht bemerkt das ich gerade Leute wie dich (flamer) kritisiert habe


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Februar 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> Immer dieses Facebook gejammere. Geht mir schon ziehmlich auf den Sack!
> 
> Müsst ja nichts posten dazu bzw mitmachen. Wenn man FB richtig nutzt hat man auch keine Probleme!



Völliger Blödsinn.
Ich hab FB richtig genutzt und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr rein, weils schlecht programmiert ist.
Wollte mich letztens ganz normal einloggen und finde mich plötzlich in diesem "Du bist das erste mal auf FB und wirst jetzt erst einmal gezwungen ein paar Sachen auszufüllen aber wir lassen es mal als Tutorial aussehen"-Seite, was mich sehr gewundert hatte, denn ich bin ja schon seit einer Weile registriert.
Schritte so weit es geht übersprungen und finde mich in einer Art neu-erstelltem Account von mir wieder, ohne Foto, ohne Profilinhalt, ohne "Freunde" und stelle fest, dass mein normales Konto parallel dazu existiert.

Und jedes mal wenn ich mich mit den üblichen Daten einloggen will, lande ich auf dem neuen Account. Die Hilfeseiten geben keine Auskunft darüber und den Support erreicht man nur über ein "bug report"-Formular.
Es wird sogar noch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nicht auf jeden Fehlerbericht antworten können.

Das ist echt erbärmlich...


----------



## Darkdriver (10. Februar 2011)

Auf der einen Seite über Datenschutzprobleme schreiben und auf der anderen Seite Werbung für Facebook machen. Wann wird man endlich von diesem Facebook Schmarrn verschont? Das ist so ein oberflächlicher Hype.


----------



## enozone (10. Februar 2011)

Darkdriver schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite über Datenschutzprobleme schreiben und auf der anderen Seite Werbung für Facebook machen. Wann wird man endlich von diesem Facebook Schmarrn verschont? Das ist so ein oberflächlicher Hype.



Gute das es noch Heise Online gibt...und es zum Glück noch immer Ausnahmen die sich nich allem unterwerfen müssen...weil sie meinen das sie sonst.....*platzhalter* (kann sich jeder einfügen was er möchte) 

gReetz eNo


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Februar 2011)

Offtopic:
Ich habe im Fernsehen eine Reportage gesehen. In dieser Reportage ging es um einen Mann der unangenehme Post von einer deutschen Firma bekommen hat. Die Firma hatte Bilder von seinem Haus, wusste was er einkauft, kannte seinen Tagesplan und vieles mehr. Er hatte nie etwas derartiges in der Öffentlichkeit preisgegeben und hat der Firma sogar einen Besuch abgestattet, wo natürlich nix rauskam. Und: Nein, ich rede nicht von Google. Die Reportage lief glaube ich 2005 im Fernsehen.

Wenn irgendjemand Daten haben will, kriegt er die schon irgendwie. 

Klar finde ich es nicht toll, was Facebook & Co machen. Aber solche Platformen, die nur auf Daten aus sind, gibt es schon etwas länger und nicht erst seit google oder facebook. Bin selber auch bei Facebook. Ich habe nix in meinem Profil drinne stehen und keine persönlichen Bilder hochgeladen. Bei der Anmeldung kommt immer irgendeine komische Seite, wo die mich auffordern meine Daten zu aktualisieren. Ich gebe doch nicht freiwillig meine Tel.-Nummer oder Adresse raus. (Epic Fail ) Die wollen die nämlich haben und noch eine 2. Email-adresse.

Man sollte es denen halt nicht zu einfach machen. 

@ Topic:
Werde mal schauen, ob ich da mitmache.

@ enozone:
heise online ist auch auf Facebook. Oder was meintest du jetzt?

@ Darkdriver:
Was ist an diesem Artikel "Werbung"?


----------



## enozone (11. Februar 2011)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> @ enozone:
> heise online ist auch auf Facebook. Oder was meintest du jetzt?



mir ging es in diesem speziellen Fall darum das nich unter jeder News ein "Like" Button is...und auch nich in dieser Art und Weise damit produziert...finde gerade nich die passende Wortwahl 

gReetz eNo


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Februar 2011)

enozone schrieb:


> mir ging es in diesem speziellen Fall darum das nich unter jeder News ein "Like" Button is...und auch nich in dieser Art und Weise damit produziert...finde gerade nich die passende Wortwahl
> 
> gReetz eNo


Ah, ok. Stimmt, auf heise ist nicht (direkt) ersichtlich, dass die dort auch aktiv sind.


----------



## enozone (11. Februar 2011)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Stimmt, auf heise ist nicht (direkt) ersichtlich, dass die dort auch aktiv sind.



Gut das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe 
naja allgemein kann man wohl sagen das sich dem nur wenige entziehen können...und wie ich ja bereits schrieb.."jedem sein Kommerz" aber finde es nich gut wie es jetzt getan wird...aber zum glück geht es nicht nur nach mir 
Zum Beispiel fand ich die Weihnachtsverlosung ein tolle Aktion und bin PCGH dafür dankbar auch wenn ich nichts gewonnen habe  (wobei es da nich mit rechten dingen zugegangen sein kann das ich nich gezogen worden bin *spaß*)


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Februar 2011)

enozone schrieb:


> Gut das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe
> naja allgemein kann man wohl sagen das sich dem nur wenige entziehen können...und wie ich ja bereits schrieb.."jedem sein Kommerz" aber finde es nich gut wie es jetzt getan wird...aber zum glück geht es nicht nur nach mir
> Zum Beispiel fand ich die Weihnachtsverlosung ein tolle Aktion und bin PCGH dafür dankbar auch wenn ich nichts gewonnen habe  (wobei es da nich mit rechten dingen zugegangen sein kann das ich nich gezogen worden bin *spaß*)


Den oberen Teil deines Kommentars unterschreibe ich so. 

Zu dem unteren kann ich leider nix sagen. War zu dem Zeitpunkt leider schon raus.


----------



## Rayken (11. Februar 2011)

Wo ist den hier der gefällt mir nicht Button

Facebook nee nie und nimmer werd ich da Mitglied... es sei den ihr überweisst mir mindestens nen sechsstelligen Betrag, dafür bekommt ihr dann aber auch nur eine Fake E-Mail Adresse und Fake Daten


----------



## alm0st (11. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh die ewige Kritik an Facebook nicht... Ihr seid dort nur so Gläsern, wie ihr es eben zulasst 

Mal Daumen drücken für dat schöne Paket


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Februar 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ich versteh die ewige Kritik an Facebook nicht... *Ihr seid dort nur so Gläsern, wie ihr es eben zulasst *
> 
> Mal Daumen drücken für dat schöne Paket


Dito.


----------



## enozone (11. Februar 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ich versteh die ewige Kritik an Facebook nicht... Ihr seid dort nur so Gläsern, wie ihr es eben zulasst
> 
> Mal Daumen drücken für dat schöne Paket



Ich verstehe wiederum die Leute nich die meinen es vehement verteidigen zu müssen 
es ist nunmal Fakt das man selbst aufpassen kann wie man will...wenn aber jemand anderes fahrlässig handelt und seine Kontakliste durchforsten lässt und ich deshalb von denen Post bekomme..ob ich will oder nicht...
Desweiteren schliesst man sich einem großteil aus wenn man denen gewissen Zugriffen verwehrt...(bin jetzt nich ganz in der Materie...ich meine es waren zb gewisse Spiele auf FB)...aber korrigiert mich gerne...

Edit: und btw ist es auch erst seit kurzem das die Einstellungen übersichtlicher geworden sind...und man auch einstellen kann was preisgegeben werden soll..

gReetz eNo


----------



## Hackman (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH hatte doch schon seit bestimmt nem Jahr ein Profil auf Facebook. Ich war auch "Fan". Kein Ahnung wohin es verschwunden ist, bestimmt gelöscht (?). Viele Fans gab es damals nicht, aber der Trend zu FB wächst und wächst ja in letzter Zeit.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...utzwert-und-freizuegigen-Fotos/Internet/Test/


----------



## Tony-S (11. Februar 2011)

enozone schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wiederum die Leute nich die meinen es vehement verteidigen zu müssen
> es ist nunmal Fakt das man selbst aufpassen kann wie man will...wenn aber jemand anderes fahrlässig handelt und seine Kontakliste durchforsten lässt und ich deshalb von denen Post bekomme..ob ich will oder nicht...
> Desweiteren schliesst man sich einem großteil aus wenn man denen gewissen Zugriffen verwehrt...(bin jetzt nich ganz in der Materie...ich meine es waren zb gewisse Spiele auf FB)...aber korrigiert mich gerne...
> 
> ...



Mag ja alles sein, aber er hat Recht, dir kann nur das gestohlen werden was du preisgibst. Spiele und Anwendungen nutze ich da generell garnicht und habe auch alle Anwendungen meiner Freunde geblockt, weil das einfach nur unfassbar nervend ist. Das mit der Email nach Freunden durchforsten muss man auch nicht und WTF wer gibt n schon bitte ne valide Email-Adresse an?
Was hat man denn auch groß für Alternativen? Geraspora? Ja ganz bestimmt von sagen wir mal 100 Leuten, hat vielleicht 1! mal etwas davon gehört - und VZ suckt eh.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Februar 2011)

Tony-S schrieb:


> Was hat man denn auch groß für Alternativen? Geraspora? Ja ganz bestimmt von sagen wir mal 100 Leuten, hat vielleicht 1! mal etwas davon gehört - und VZ suckt eh.


Telefon, SMS, E-Mail, Reallife.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (11. Februar 2011)

> Telefon, SMS, E-Mail, Reallife.



Da geb ich dir eindeutig recht!

(Und ich habe Facebook. Frage mich mittlerweise nur warum und ob's so bleiben soll.)


----------



## enozone (11. Februar 2011)

@Goldlife oder wie immer er auch hieß...das manche einfach nich sachlich  bleiben können und stattdessen persönlich herablassend und ohne wirklich etwas zum Thema dazutragen... 
sei´s drum is ja eh schon gelöscht worden... 



Tony-S schrieb:


> Mag ja alles sein, aber er hat Recht, dir kann nur das gestohlen werden was du preisgibst. Spiele und Anwendungen nutze ich da generell garnicht und habe auch alle Anwendungen meiner Freunde geblockt, weil das einfach nur unfassbar nervend ist. Das mit der Email nach Freunden durchforsten muss man auch nicht und WTF wer gibt n schon bitte ne valide Email-Adresse an?
> Was hat man denn auch groß für Alternativen? Geraspora? Ja ganz bestimmt von sagen wir mal 100 Leuten, hat vielleicht 1! mal etwas davon gehört - und VZ suckt eh.



natürlich hat er recht damit...aber man kann die Leute die dort keinen Striptease hinlegen an einer Hand abzählen  etwas überspitzt dargestellt 
genauso wie die Anzahl der Leute die keine Fakedaten oder Fake Mailadressen benutzen... 
und das mit der App hast du nich verstanden...aber will nich weiter darauf herumreiten...wie ich ja sagte... jedem seins 

gReetz eNo


----------



## Amigo (12. Februar 2011)

Was macht es für einen Sinn sich bei FB mit Fakedaten zu registrieren? 
Im klassichen Sinne eines Social Network keinen, da man ja nicht gefunden werden kann etc... 
Nur gibt man seine Daten bei FB preis, kann man sich nach den ganzen Vorfällen nicht sicher sein was damit geschiet... deshalb bleibt FB ein No-Go!


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (12. Februar 2011)

Facebook riecht komisch  Also ich brauchs nicht...


----------



## deftones (12. Februar 2011)

**** off Facebook


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Februar 2011)

Bin ja nun seit ein paar tageb bei gesichsbuch und naja mache mal mit


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Februar 2011)

Oh bitte PCGH, ...

_"Facebook gehört inzwischen zum größten sozialen Netzwerk weltweit, dem kann sich auch die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware nicht entziehen._"

.. und wenn ab morgen alle Volldeppen dieser Welt, ihre Privatsphäre irgendwo anders freiwillig offenbaren, für alle Werbespam-Abzocker die es gibt, dann  rennt ihr da auch hin und animiert eure Leser mitzumachen.

Voll doll... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4re7mwQzIA

Schade das es keinen "Hate Button" da gibt, den würdet ihr dann von mir kassieren für diese schlechte Nummer.


----------



## butter_milch (12. Februar 2011)

Widerlich.


----------



## enozone (12. Februar 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Oh bitte PCGH, ...
> 
> _"Facebook gehört inzwischen zum größten sozialen Netzwerk weltweit, dem kann sich auch die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware nicht entziehen._"
> 
> ...



danke für das Video  
und ich würd dich glatt dabei unterstützen und auch den Button drücken


----------



## Happy Chicken (12. Februar 2011)

Hey tolles Video !!!

Hab ich gleich mal auf Facebook gepostet hahaha


----------



## magic 007 (12. Februar 2011)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hey tolles Video !!!
> 
> Hab ich gleich mal auf Facebook gepostet hahaha



Das selbe hab ich auch getan!


----------



## juergen28 (12. Februar 2011)

Facebook?.....nicht in diesem und auch nicht im nächsten Leben!


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. Februar 2011)

müsst ihr jeden trend folgen?

bin nicht bei fb und wegen euch meld ich mich auch nicht an ... die hp reicht.


----------



## Captain Future (13. Februar 2011)

Sei doch froh, ewig gestrige haben z.B. auch keine HP


----------



## scudmissile (18. Februar 2011)

bitte google und microsoft fusioniert doch endlich und tötet apple und facebook!!!


...so werd meinen beitrag jetzt fertigschreiben. war kurz am iKlo und habe es dann natürlich gleich gepostet mit Foto 


Ich war eigentlich kritisch gegenüber Microsoft und Google eingestellt, aber beide haben in all den Jahren trotz ihrer Vormachtstellung ihre Macht nicht so sehr missbraucht wie es apfel oder fotzenbuch tun oder dank dummer konsumenten in den naächsten jahren noch tun werden!! > Wartet mal ab ihr werdet sehen. 
Als nicht FB Nutzer (mich natürlich eingeschlossen) wird man es bald sehr schwer haben.
..und dank der  kompetenten Firma Zynga, werden wir bald keine Probleme mit 3D Grafikkarten, Mainboards Treibern usw haben. deren tiefsinnigen Spiele Laufen auf gedem Rechner, sorry meinte iMac, bzw. iPhone

Deshalb sind google und microsoft die einzigen die uns noch retten könnten.


----------



## Johnny05 (18. Februar 2011)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich kann von mir behaupten ein Leser der ersten Stunde eurer Print-Ausgabe zu sein und greife auch gern Themen eurer Hp auf,aber DAS werde Ich mir garantiert nicht antun,bei aller Liebe nicht.


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2011)

Erpressung - "Falscher Fan".


----------



## doodlez (18. Februar 2011)

hab pcgh schon etwas länger hinzugefügt und zu den ganzen menschen die sich beschweren, meldet euch halt nicht an, man muss ja auch nicht jeden scheiss preisgeben bei Facebook, bin selber nur bei Facebook um meine lieblingsinfos auf einer Seite zu haben


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Februar 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Ich werde sofort ausspioniert! Jetzt ist mein Leben gleich vorbei.
> 
> Und wenn sie mich dann ausspioniert haben was wissen sie dann die bösen Jungs? Wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch weniger wie von den Leuten die bei Katalogen bestellen oder sonst irgendwo bei Gewinnspielen ihre E-Mail Adresse angeben, die dann verkauft wird.
> 
> ...




Viel interessanter ist es, was passiert, wenn Du einen Fehler machst und plötzlich einige Leute von Facebook oder auch Google bei Dir klingeln und fragen, was Du für sie machen kannst. Am besten bist Du dann leitender Redakteur bei einer Zeitschrift (print/online) und die wollen, dass Du umsonst Werbung für sie machst, ansonsten landen die unschönen Daten bei einem anderen Mitglied, was als gezwungenen Gefallen die Daten bekannt geben soll. Ähnlich kommt es einem ja fast schon vor. 

Vllt. bin ich auch vollkommen paranoid, aber je weniger potentielle Druckmittel in der Zukunft existieren, desto wohler fühle ich mich in meiner Haut.

*Beispiel: *
Vielleicht fälsche ich ja in Zukunft eine Doktorarbeit (aus reiner Faulheit) und werde ein *Minister*. *Herr* *Gugel* weiß das dann, weil ich über die Plattform für die Doktorarbeit recherchierte, und bittet 10 Jahre später den *"Onkel Bill D."*, dass doch etwas aufzublasen. Mir ist das natürlich unangenehm und verspreche dann noch lieb diverse *Staatsrechner *mit* Anbindung *an* Herr Gugel *und*  Mister Face Bug* ins z.B. *Finanzamt *oder besser noch* Verteidigungsministerium* zu stellen, damit z.B. die Mitarbeiter beim Finanzamt die Lebensverhältnisse einzelner Steuerzahler beurteilen können.

Mir ist das bei besten Willen alles zu heikel. Das Böse schlummert in jedem Menschen und zu viel Macht bei einer einzelnen Figur oder einem kleinen Gremium kann fatale Folgen haben. Man sah das am dritten Reich. Um zum Schluss zu kommen....

*"Ohne mich!!!"*


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2011)

Falls ich irgendwann genug Geld besitze kauf ich Facebook und stell es ab...


----------



## doghma (18. Februar 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Falls ich irgendwann genug Geld besitze kauf ich Facebook und stell es ab...



Danke!


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Falls ich irgendwann genug Geld besitze kauf ich Facebook und stell es ab...



> sign


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

Es wäre interessant zu sehen, was bei einer entsprechenden Spendensammlung zustande käme


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Oh bitte PCGH, ...
> 
> _"Facebook gehört inzwischen zum größten sozialen Netzwerk weltweit, dem kann sich auch die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware nicht entziehen._"
> 
> ...



Ach ja, wir machen auch eine Webseite. Wir haben gehört, es gibt Leute, die das komische WWW benutzen. Und ja, für die Steinzeitmenschen machen wir auch noch Gedrucktes. 

Alle-Nicht-Facebook-User können sich hier gerne auskotzen, das perlt einfach ab, egal wie unverschämt die Kommentare sind.


----------



## legedric (22. Februar 2011)

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr facebook connect einbauen würdet, da ich auch gerne mal werbung für seiten,spiele,videos mache die mir gefallen...

habe mich auch lange zeit gegen facebook gewehrt aber seitdem ich für unsere firma wie genannt mal facebook connect einbauen sollte und mir einen gültigen account zugelegt habe, muss ich mittlerweile sagen das es mir gefällt und wenn ich nach meinen daten suche findet man nicht viel mehr als vorher sofern man nicht jedes schrott app da seine daten preisgibt. ^_^

kann für facebook connect das JavaScript SDK zu herzen legen... ist sehr simple und als alternative gibt es im git repository ein PHP-SDK: https://github.com/facebook/php-sdk


----------



## BikeRider (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dann doch lieber weiter heimlicher PCGH-Fan, so ganz ohne F*ck-Book oder wie heißt das nochmal.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Alle-Nicht-Facebook-User können sich hier gerne auskotzen, das perlt einfach ab, egal wie unverschämt die Kommentare sind.



Danke für die bildhafte Sprache, Chef. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie Erbrochenes irgendwo abperlt ... Wie war das nochmal? "Lieber vorbeugen als auf die Schuhe kotzen." 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## zcei (28. März 2011)

Oh man wie sie alle haten  

Ich fand Thilos Kommentar sehr passend: ihr habt auch ne HP... und stellt euch vor, nen Lesertest kann man nur gewinnen, wenn man Computec gewisse Daten anvertraut und sich im Forum anmeldet  Schweinerei! Ich finde einen Lesertest sollte man auch per Postkarte gewinnen können!


----------



## Schulkind (28. März 2011)

In der Bildergallerie sieht man uA einen Screen von einem Fotoalbum in Facebook, welches die Redaktionsräume zeigt, nur kann ich das auf der Fanpage nicht finden


----------



## der_flamur (28. März 2011)

Also ich war auch erst ein FB-Hater, aber spätestens wenn man alles nach seinen Wünschen eingerichtet hat, ist Facebook eine gute Kommunikationsplattform. Ich möchte genauso wenig missen wie die PCGH-HP


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir machen auch eine Webseite. Wir haben gehört, es gibt Leute, die das komische WWW benutzen. Und ja, für die Steinzeitmenschen machen wir auch noch Gedrucktes.  Alle-Nicht-Facebook-User können sich hier gerne auskotzen, das perlt einfach ab, egal wie unverschämt die Kommentare sind.


 
Das kommt in meine Sig, einfach nur geil  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Freakless08 (29. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir machen auch eine Webseite. Wir haben gehört, es gibt Leute, die das komische WWW benutzen. Und ja, für die Steinzeitmenschen machen wir auch noch Gedrucktes.


Wusst gar nicht das ihr Abonnenten als nervig empfindet. Aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## makis (29. März 2011)

Ich machs lieber auf die Old School art und kauf weiter die monatlich erscheinende Zeitschrift, das ist glaube ich der beste Beweis, dass man PCGH gut findet.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (29. März 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Memono (29. März 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wusst gar nicht das ihr Abonnenten als nervig empfindet. Aber gut zu wissen.


 
Interpretation ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## BikeRider (29. März 2011)

makis schrieb:


> Ich machs lieber auf die Old School art und kauf weiter die monatlich erscheinende Zeitschrift, das ist glaube ich der beste Beweis, dass man PCGH gut findet.


 
Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

Gefällt mir!


----------

